

DuckDuckGo Challenges Google on Privacy (With a Billboard) - raz32dust
http://www.wired.com/business/2011/01/duckduckgo-google-privacy/

======
moepstar
Old article is old and the practice of sending search queries to sites via
Referrers is on the decline and (almost) over...

